# Hay Guard- First year review - Welcome advice/reviews



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Good evening Gents,

Bought a 575 New Holland at the beginning of this year to replace my Massey 124. (which is for sale btw lol) First time I had a spray system on a baler. Heard a lot of good things about propionic but got convinced to try out Hay Guard. Plus prop has that awful smell. So I ran Hay Guard throughout this season. Seemed to accomplish its goal. Baled some at 25-30% and didn't mold. Doesn't have that 'just baled' smell when you break it open a few months later as I have heard some reviews on prop has. Which, not a big deal. My concern right now: I just baled the last for the year and started cleaning up the baler to put her up for the winter. Air blow-Powerwash-Grease-Coat in diesel fuel etc... I pulled off the nozzle(s) housing and noticed a decent amount of (salt) buildup from the spray. Now Propionic makes surface rust, but salt eats equipment alive. I was told this is a "non-corrosive" product. But I am coming into the mindset that I was fed a bunch of malarkey.. The spray can work great but if it corrodes my equipment, well we all know we cant be having that. Any similar experiences. Sidenote: Still in first decade of taking over grandpas farm. Call me green if you will. Mainly bale alfalfa and grass hay for horse market, feed a few cattle to get rid of the lower quality stuff.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's not salt, far as I can tell, I have the same thing and haven't rotted the baler out yet. I think it.s the enzymes/sulfur that are left behind after the water evaporates.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayguard will corrode and cause paint to bubble if left unattended. I found it out the hard way. I am sure if you will just take a waterhose to the spray area for a very quick rinse that it is fine and washes right off without great pain. I also noticed that it is particularly corrosive to aluminum as the crank handle on my pickup was highly discolored and beginning to pit. It seems to work well as a preservative.

But nothing is better under the sun than the sun itself....I do not need preservative here except early in first cutting or trying to beat weather.

I just cleaned the balers up this past week and coated the square with Fluid Film on the pick-up area and in the bale chamber.....great stuff. I also put it on the disc mower bars, the moco bars, and the sickle bars.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought an applicator this past spring to use Hay Guard on my small squares. I was convinced that this was the way to go because it didn't have a smell like acid does. No one local stocked Hay Guard but they said they could order it.....I tried 3 different places and after a couple weeks I kept getting the same response......that they could not get ahold of the rep for this area or that he wouldn't follow through with the order.

I figured I would try to buy it through my families business but I ran into the same trouble that the dealers told me......took multiple calls and messages to get the rep to call be back and place the order......did this multiple times.....apparently the rep never actually tried to order the product and was just giving me the run around because I never could get him to call back to take my billing info. This was very frustrating and I finally got disgusted and figured that the company doesn't want to sell me their product.

At this point now I'm sitting with two $800 applicators and no use for them. I suppose I could travel a couple hours away and buy the Hay Guard but at this point I think I'm going to give a different company a chance to sell me their product and try to sell my applicators. I still think that Hay Guard would have been a good product for me but after my experience I don't really want to do business with them. Silo King preservative looks interesting.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you applicators specific to Hay Guard? I would think you could run any preservative through them as long as you adjusted the rates properly.


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Idk. Thinking about trying some prop out next year. Any recommendations? What works what doesn't. Tricks and how to's?


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Also talking about fluid film, saw the other day in tsc they have out wd-40 silicone spray now. That might be something to try out on my knotters over the winter. Looks like it's just a very thin film.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

This was our first year with Hay Guard and I'm planning on giving probably more details than anyone will want to read -- after we see the end result from getting into the stored hay and customer satisfaction.

Just curious about your topic title [I'm going to have to come up with a different one now ]; it's a little late for this season so are you still considering using Hay Guard again?

Shelia


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not against it. But would also like to try some other products on the market. I would be interested in your end result into and after the winter. I'll be updating mine also.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I also was planning on trying it, but can't even find a Rep. in Nebraska. Iowa or maybe Kansas. I still want to use the product, but in light of what FarmerCline is saying it will sure make be weigh my choices this winter. What are the options other than acid???

Troy


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh in WNY said:


> Are you applicators specific to Hay Guard? I would think you could run any preservative through them as long as you adjusted the rates properly.


 I bought the Dorhman applicator which was setup for Hay Guard but I'm sure you could run any liquid preservative though it. The trouble is that acid isn't going to work for my situation. My other choice for preservative would be Silo King which is a dry preservative and require a different applicator. I wish I had gone with it to start with.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> I bought an applicator this past spring to use Hay Guard on my small squares. I was convinced that this was the way to go because it didn't have a smell like acid does. No one local stocked Hay Guard but they said they could order it.....I tried 3 different places and after a couple weeks I kept getting the same response......that they could not get ahold of the rep for this area or that he wouldn't follow through with the order.
> 
> I figured I would try to buy it through my families business but I ran into the same trouble that the dealers told me......took multiple calls and messages to get the rep to call be back and place the order......did this multiple times.....apparently the rep never actually tried to order the product and was just giving me the run around because I never could get him to call back to take my billing info. This was very frustrating and I finally got disgusted and figured that the company doesn't want to sell me their product.
> 
> At this point now I'm sitting with two $800 applicators and no use for them. I suppose I could travel a couple hours away and buy the Hay Guard but at this point I think I'm going to give a different company a chance to sell me their product and try to sell my applicators. I still think that Hay Guard would have been a good product for me but after my experience I don't really want to do business with them. Silo King preservative looks interesting.


Have you given any thought to contacting Hay Guard directly since their rep is seemingly dropping the ball: http://www.isfglobal.com/products/hay-guard.php


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone have any propionic recommendations?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

tjrose81 said:


> Anyone have any propionic recommendations?


Used crop saver proprionic acid on big squares. Seems to do pretty good and the smell dissipates pretty quick. I didn't have any rusting of the machine.


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Where are you from Ohio hay?


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

RockyHill said:


> This was our first year with Hay Guard and I'm planning on giving probably more details than anyone will want to read -- after we see the end result from getting into the stored hay and customer satisfaction.
> 
> Just curious about your topic title [I'm going to have to come up with a different one now ]; it's a little late for this season so are you still considering using Hay Guard again?
> 
> Shelia


Looking forward to reading the results. I vote for details!

Troy


----------



## tjrose81 (Oct 19, 2015)

Is there a withdrawal period before you should feed propionic treated hay to horses? Or livestock in general?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

tjrose81 said:


> Anyone have any propionic recommendations?


I sell Hay Max hay preservative.
68% Proponic acid
buffered to 5.5 - 5.8 ph
2400# totes or 450# drums
$1.00-1.05 lb

More and more have been using it here.Seems to work good for everyone.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

These are the products I have used. I always go back to buffered propionic acid. What makes eyes that shine is it acts as a fumigant it's just 70% of the highest covered it will still do the job with some of the other products you need 100% coverage of the windrow going in for the product to work properly and that doesn't always happen. That's what I'm told anyway irregardless we find acid to work the best and be the most reliable


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My auto type meant to say if just 70% of the hay is covered acid will still do the job


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

tjrose81 said:


> Is there a withdrawal period before you should feed propionic treated hay to horses? Or livestock in general?


I have never heard of there being one, but I would usually want to wait anyway to make sure the hay cured out properly. According to what I've read, propionic acid naturally occurs in the animals digestive tract, but I've never wanted to test that theory.

Also, I try to avoid using preservative if I can help it because of the expense, but the past few years have been difficult to do that.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Hay Guard is sold through distributors and dealers throughout the US. In some areas there is better distribution than others, but we are working hard to improve that.

If you are having trouble getting product or have questions regarding Hay Guard, please contact me at [email protected]

I'd be glad to discuss any issues regarding application and availability and will put you in contact with our representative that covers your area.

Thank you.

Greg Noble


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

tjrose81 said:


> Where are you from Ohio hay?


Holmes county.


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

I purchased a hay guard sprayer from greg noble after meeting him at national farm machinery show 5 yrs ago. He was great to work with at first he delivered applicator to my farm in Lexington ky and sold me hay guard for 2 dollars a pound. Then i could never buy it again. A yr later he called to tell me that he got that fixed and that i could buy it from my local jd dealership. Never happened for me because jd wanted me to pay them 4 dollars a pound for it. So i ended up throwing my applicator away and will never try it again. I bale 800 plus acres a yr and have to deal with a company that can stand behind there product and get it to you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haymaker1979 said:


> I purchased a hay guard sprayer from greg noble after meeting him at national farm machinery show 5 yrs ago. He was great to work with at first he delivered applicator to my farm in Lexington ky and sold me hay guard for 2 dollars a pound. Then i could never buy it again. A yr later he called to tell me that he got that fixed and that i could buy it from my local jd dealership. Never happened for me because jd wanted me to pay them 4 dollars a pound for it. So i ended up throwing my applicator away and will never try it again. I bale 800 plus acres a yr and have to deal with a company that can stand behind there product and get it to you.


did they at least rebadge it JD to justify doubling the price?


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

They never came off the price at bevins jd and after i was told by greg noble that i had to drive to Indianapolis in. To get the hay guard it wasnt worth my time. I took the applicator as a loss of 800 since i was unable to get the product.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haymaker1979 said:


> They never came off the price at bevins jd and after i was told by greg noble that i had to drive to Indianapolis in. To get the hay guard it wasnt worth my time. I took the applicator as a loss of 800 since i was unable to get the product.


You can buy Hayguard at TN Farmers Cooperative but they are high at a little over $3 per pound. Best price I have found is in Missouri near Cape Girardeau.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks mike i actually got a personal email and call this morning about this subject from a man named john ashford hes the sales agent for my area and have e to says that you can get it through southern states at 4 dollars a lb. Thats way to expensive for me. He said hes looking for other distribution places for us but im not sold on that yet. Have to see it to believe it after 5 yrs of being disappointed of the price and availability of it. But the product did work very well for me at 1.49 a lb but not the price point they are at now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The outfit near the Cape has a price of $2.60 per pound by the 50# container or $2 per pound when buying the 550# drum. It is supposedly at it's peak for two years so you would want to calculate your usage also to be sure of coming out on a drum price. If you are interested, I can send you a PM with the fellas name and phone number.....probably not too far of a drive from your location.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vol send it to me john ashford told me a place i can get it in ohio for 1.25 a lb still from a man in ohio that sales it.


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

I met a guy named nate today from east tn and a member here on haytalk at my hay farm in central ky and the discussion of hay guard came up and he told me he uses an acid called juice. So i had to come home and research it for myself. There website claims you can bale upto 32 percent moisture and it only costs 95 cents a lb. That sure does beat hay guards 2.50 to 3.40 per lb. On another note it was great meeting a member of hay talk today he gave me good honest opinions and ideas of things to do. Its great getting knowledge from other people on there ideas and mistakes. Sure wish there was a way alot of us could have our own little meeting every year on down time to get other inputs and suggestions like i got today.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When Hoobers started selling HayGaurd some big time custom operators started using it and they had paint damage like they never saw before. These guys had two completely separate applicators on the same big Baylor so they could switch from one product to the other.I was told the active ingredient in hay guard is hard on the paint but it has an additive in their surfactant that keeps it from ruining the paint.but if the paint on your equipment already has a little residual acid on it that surfactant will not work and then the active ingredient in hay guard will damage your paint.so if you're running acid in your baler you have to pressure wash the thing down before you switch to Haygaurd. I am NOT positive that is completely true but if you're going to use it you might want to check into it because it is a story that has kept the product from becoming popular in our area I think. I also know there are some other people on Hay Talk who have used it with great success and have never metioned paint problems


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> When Hoobers started selling HayGaurd some big time custom operators started using it and they had paint damage like they never saw before. These guys had two completely separate applicators on the same big Baylor so they could switch from one product to the other.I was told the active ingredient in hay guard is hard on the paint but it has an additive in their surfactant that keeps it from ruining the paint.but if the paint on your equipment already has a little residual acid on it that surfactant will not work and then the active ingredient in hay guard will damage your paint.so if you're running acid in your baler you have to pressure wash the thing down before you switch to Haygaurd. I am NOT positive that is completely true but if you're going to use it you might want to check into it because it is a story that has kept the product from becoming popular in our area I think. I also know there are some other people on Hay Talk who have used it with great success and have never metioned paint problems


It will damage paint without a previous preservative history. It seems to wash off very quickly and I certainly would have done that if I would have known that it would cause problems.....but I was under the impression that it would not damage paint unless it had been previously used with acid preservative.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

haymaker1979 said:


> I met a guy named nate today from east tn and a member here on haytalk at my hay farm in central ky and the discussion of hay guard came up and he told me he uses an acid called juice. So i had to come home and research it for myself. There website claims you can bale upto 32 percent moisture and it only costs 95 cents a lb. That sure does beat hay guards 2.50 to 3.40 per lb. On another note it was great meeting a member of hay talk today he gave me good honest opinions and ideas of things to do. Its great getting knowledge from other people on there ideas and mistakes. Sure wish there was a way alot of us could have our own little meeting every year on down time to get other inputs and suggestions like i got today.


We work with alot of folks that are shopping for preservatives and often do not know what they will be using when they contact us about application equipment and as a neutral party in the industry we do not provide recommendations other than which one of our systems we would recommend for their product/application. Please keep in mind that if you are comparing products based upon price, do not just look the price per lb. or barrel/tote. We recommend to our clients that they pick the average application rate that they are going to treat...say 20%, or maybe pick a few different moistures and compare the cost to treat that moisture. For example - lets say your application rate requires 2 lb of Hay Guard @ $2.50 a lb = $5.00 to treat a ton. Maybe an acid based product requires 6 lb @ $0.95 a lb = $5.70 a ton. Now if the acid only requires 4 lb @ $0.95 a lb = $3.80 to treat a ton. Aside from this, consider other "values" - how much will you have to store and how many ton can you get out of a tank before refilling...this is good to know to also assure you get an applicator that will treat your desirable treatment for the job. Who are you buying from, if you already work with this dealer and know that they have good inventory levels, take care of you before, during and after the sale you may wish to support them as well. Price is important but don't forget the other values that are not always easy to put a $$$ to with pen and paper.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

DohrmannEnt, you bring up several good points. Another one I would add is storage. Does the product have a shelf life that it needs to be used by. If you are in a cold climate like I am and are storing it over the winter, will it freeze?

Also, how much labor is involved in using the product? Do you just dump it in the tank or do you have to mix it? etc.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My understanding is that Hayguard will react with the acid and that's when you have problems. You either need to run one of the other...

They assured me it wouldn't damage the paint if you got all the acid residue off. Not sure why Vol had problems...

I was really considering Hayguard, but but my issue is I have a lot of irregular fields with tree lines etc. I think it will be cheaper to buy a low cost per lb product and lay extra on, then try to just apply the min hayguard. If you had uniform BIG fields where you know all your moisture is X then hayguard would probably pay for itself.

I have 5 acre fields where 1/4 is in the shade, 1/4 is half out of the shade and the rest is full sun...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> My understanding is that Hayguard will react with the acid and that's when you have problems. You either need to run one of the other...


That is also what I was told.....I have never run acid.....I now have paint damage on a baler that is four years old and never had any rust on it. The rust suddenly appeared after using Hayguard the very first time. If I had known it would cause rust I would have rinsed it off after first usage. I rinse now after every usage. I am trying to control the rust and paint bubbling with a wd40 fogger after washing and drying.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Are you still using Hay Guard? That would make me a little upset...


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

I ran hay guard for 2 yrs it rusted my yellow pick up guards very bad to where i replaced them. It turned my paint white and i sprayed it off every time. I never used anything else before hay guard it was a new machine when i started using hay guard.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm now considering getting clear away from wet preservative altogether. I'm looking hard at Silo King dry.

I bumped up the PRESERVATIVE SURVEY thread from a few years hoping those with a few more years of experience under their belt would add more info.

Troy


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

NebTrac said:


> I'm now considering getting clear away from wet preservative altogether. I'm looking hard at Silo King dry.
> 
> I bumped up the PRESERVATIVE SURVEY thread from a few years hoping those with a few more years of experience under their belt would add more info.
> 
> Troy


 I like the looks of the Silo King as well. They had a booth at the the Sunbelt Expo last week and I talked to them about maybe using Silo King next year. I liked the fact that it is a food grade product and they said I could eat it if I so cared. They also claimed that it would break down some of the lignin in the stems and make the hay more digestible and also retain more weight with less shrinkage after baling. Being a dry product I shouldn't have to worry about corrosion. I was about ready to jump for it until I found out the cost of the product. They said it would cost $4.80 a pound and I needed to apply 3 pounds per ton. That would add a considerable cost to my hay that I don't know if I can justify when there are other options.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your right Hayden.....there are no perfect products out there in the preservative market. Every one that I have considered had their specific drawbacks after doing research or hearing of first hand experiences. If someone could come up with a preservative that was not caustic, did not smell, worked efficiently, and that you could have a reasonable cost of incorporation; you soon could put much of the competition out of the business picture.

Regards, Mike


----------



## oliverguybrad (Oct 28, 2015)

Not sure if this helps anyone, but would like to put in my two cents on Hay Guard. We have been running Silo Guard (same chemistry and same company as Hay Guard) through our big square baler for three seasons doing custom work. We run ~10,000 bales per season through our machine, and would guess that 75% of the dry hay we make is treated. We used to run dry Agri King through the machine, until we got smart and realized the chemistry is designed to help ferment feed (so what's it doing on dry hay???). We switched to liquid Silo Guard and been nothing but happy.

In the 3 years of running the product, we have yet to have 1 customer complain about hay not keeping. We run up to 30% moisture at times, and never had an issue with mold in hay.

As far as the corrosion/eating paint, we have had an issue with some surface rust on the pickup, but it has been our own fault. We did not clean out the applicator as well as we should have in the fall, and come spring, there is a bit of product left in that had converted to sulfur acid, which caused surface rust on bare metal (was gone after running a few bales). If the applicator is cleaned out at the end of the season and treated with fluid film or something similar on bare metal, we would not have seen an issue.

Hope this is helpful. I love the Silo Guard/Hay Guard line because it is no worry hay making. If over 16%, put it on and never worry about it. Well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

oliverguybrad said:


> Not sure if this helps anyone, but would like to put in my two cents on Hay Guard. We have been running Silo Guard (same chemistry and same company as Hay Guard) through our big square baler for three seasons doing custom work. We run ~10,000 bales per season through our machine, and would guess that 75% of the dry hay we make is treated. We used to run dry Agri King through the machine, until we got smart and realized the chemistry is designed to help ferment feed (so what's it doing on dry hay???). We switched to liquid Silo Guard and been nothing but happy.
> 
> In the 3 years of running the product, we have yet to have 1 customer complain about hay not keeping. We run up to 30% moisture at times, and never had an issue with mold in hay.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you very much for registering and posting this. Welcome.

Troy


----------



## oliverguybrad (Oct 28, 2015)

Need to correct myself, Hay Guard costs me closer to $3.00/lb. but still more economical than the other products on the market.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

has anyone tried preservor. we ran it this year and would like to hear how it worked for others


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I spent a couple of hours this afternoon with Hayguard Regional Sales Representative John Ashworth. We had good conversation on current events and Hayguard. He was concerned about my issues with corrosion on my baler and so we discussed how I have been applying the product and also product care and storage. He told me that it sounded like I was doing things the way they should be done.

John was very frank and told me that for unknown reasons that some customers(maybe 1 in 10 or so) had some issues with rust or corrosion. The folks at Hayguard were perplexed with this occasional occurrence and said it was something that was very random. He gave me a example of some folks that use the Hayguard product in one area(about a dozen people) and that all liked Hayguard but one person had corrosion issues and the others did not.....they all basically operated the same way and used the product correctly.

John said Hayguard is working diligently to try and resolve this oddity.

My experiences and Johns suggest at this point that one needs to rinse off the baler(front pickup area) after application as it comes off quite easily and quickly....and this would basically eliminate the infrequent potential problem and hopefully Hayguard will resolve this sporadic incidence in the very near future.

I know the product works well....and does what it should on the preservative end.

John also mentioned that some of their distribution issues that they have had with product distribution are soon to be eliminated due to expansion with additional representation....specifically in North Carolina and elsewhere.

It is good when manufacturers care enough to meet with their customers to try and help them deal with issues that can and do arise sometimes.....but it is rare when it happens.

I feel confident enough to continue using Hayguard with a eye towards the near future in product expansion and improvement.

I really appreciate John and Hayguard coming to my place in Tennessee.

I have always tried to the fullest to give honest opinion on Haytalk be it in methodology or product opinion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I will say I contacted the HayGuard Rep. for the Nebraska area. I sent him an email and received a reply within 20 min.. He also followed up on subsequent email very quickly.

That was encouraging.

Troy


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> I spent a couple of hours this afternoon with Hayguard Regional Sales Representative John Ashworth. We had good conversation on current events and Hayguard. He was concerned about my issues with corrosion on my baler and so we discussed how I have been applying the product and also product care and storage. He told me that it sounded like I was doing things the way they should be done.
> 
> John was very frank and told me that for unknown reasons that some customers(maybe 1 in 10 or so) had some issues with rust or corrosion. The folks at Hayguard were perplexed with this occasional occurrence and said it was something that was very random. He gave me a example of some folks that use the Hayguard product in one area(about a dozen people) and that all liked Hayguard but one person had corrosion issues and the others did not.....they all basically operated the same way and used the product correctly.
> 
> ...


The fact that a company actually admited there is some issue and they are trying to get it worked out says something....of course if they didnt then we could have all thought Mike was crazy....


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

So the attraction for Hayguard over propionic acid is the absence of odor after treating? Does propionic acid cause the hay to loose it's greenish color and Hayguard will not - another attraction of Hayguard?

And so if you are selling "horse quality" square bales of hay, you can treat your hay and the treatment is transparent to the horse customer whereas propionic acid hay is not - and that's a turn-off, or at least requires some explanation, which may or may not sell the hay.

Of the sprayers used to apply the Hayguard, is there anything special about the tank or pump? I've got a new sprayer with electric pump I bought a few years ago that has never been used. It would be otherwise used on an ATV. I've thought about rigging it up to spray some type of preservative this coming hay season.

I feel buffered propionic acid simply works - just some smell and maybe some discolorization - which could be a turnoff to the end customer, though harmless; understand that with some horse customers, what they perceive and have been told can be contrary to the facts. Hayguard eliminates those concerns?

I've seen a few late model square balers on tractorhouse where the pickup was terribly rusty looking. Correct me if I'm wrong - but BUFFERED propionic acid shouldn't rust a baler? From this thread, we see some issues with Hayguard causing rust (1 in 10 having issues seems pretty high to me). Other potential issues are price and reliabile availability.

Interesting thread.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Since there was some talk about silo king preserve, I'll add some thoughts. This past fall I baled pure clover that was not dry by any means and I knew it would not be. It was an experiment. I baled for about 45 min and baled 108 bales of which 30 of them were clover. The preserve is set for 400 50lbs. bales an hour at 25% moisture. So the hay I baled was excessively treated. The clover had a moisture between 30 - 45%. Stacked in mow, one layer and some of them did keep. Some are really dusty. What I like about silo king is it's dry and the bags are easy to handle compared to liquid in my situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

FYI...Hay Guard is also available in dry, granular form. It comes in 50 LB bags and has the same application rate as the liquid product.


----------

